# Icelandic: lánga



## Alxmrphi

Hi all,

I wanted to ask about spellings again and what your opinion is on, and how widespread is, a spelling of "langa" as "lánga".
I know this is actually reflective of the true pronunciation, due to the the velar sounds which shift the [a] to diphthongal [au] but not usually reflected in the "standard" spelling, but I'm interested in learning about contemporary features of Icelandic. Slang and inventive uses of language are something I want to familiarise myself with, so while many people might not agree with it, I just wanted to know if you had any experience with it and if you thought it was particularly bad or acceptable.

I saw it today on Facebook, a comment someone put to a video, which was "_Mér lángar að fá plötuna..._" (o.þ.h.), and with that it's easy to see that it is particularly colloquial because there's _þágufallssýki_, too.

So, is it common? Is it acceptable in your opinion? Just colloquially and not formally?

Takk fyrirfram.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

My first reaction when I see people fail the _ng_ rule is thinking that they must have flunked elementary school. The only time were it is acceptable to disregard the rule is when you become an eccentric Nobel prize winning author.


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> My first reaction when I see people fail the _ng_ rule is thinking that they must have flunked elementary school. The only time were it is acceptable to disregard the rule is when you become an eccentric Nobel prize winning author.


Ah, that's answered my question then 
Well, I'm not 100% sure what you mean by "_fail the *-ng* rule_", though. Can you explain that please?

 Takk


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Aðeins a, e, i, ó, ú, y, ö (og einnig æ) á undan ng/nk nema það sé samsett orð (td. lángreiðandi).

Gleymdi einum staf þar sem ég dró þetta úr minninu.


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Aðeins a, e, i, ó, ú, y, ö á undan ng/nk nema það sé samsett orð (td. lángreiðandi).


 Takk.


----------



## Donnerstag

I'm of the same opinion as NMMIG, as are most people I would think. It's considered very bad Icelandic to flunk the ng/nk rule. 

About the _þágufallssýki_, contrary to popular belief, it's actually very ancient in the language. Instances of it can be found in old manuscripts such as Grágás (written in the 13th century). Also, descendants of _Vestur-Íslendingar_ in Canada use it just as often as Icelanders in Iceland.

There's even a theory among grammarians that the accusative may be dying a slow death in Icelandic. It's a fringe theory though and most people wouldn't subscribe to it.

Grammatical cases are a complex thing though. In spoken colloquial German, the genetive is almost non-existant (people substitute it with the dative). Each generation has been lamenting its slow death since the days of Martin Luther, but it's still there, and it isn't going away.


----------



## Donnerstag

Ng/Nk reglan er ein fyrsta stafsetningarreglan sem börn læra í grunnskóla.



NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Aðeins a, e, i, ó, ú, y, ö á undan ng/nk nema það sé samsett orð (td. lángreiðandi).



Er þetta nú alveg rétt samt? Samkvæmt auglýsingu 132/1974 um íslenska stafsetningu er reglan eftirfarandi:

"1.      Á undan *ng* og *nk* skal rita *a* í stað *á* í framburði, *e* í stað *ei*, *i*(*y*) í stað *í*(*ý*), *u* í stað *ú* og *ö* í stað *au: langur; lengi, enginn; fingur, yngri; ungur; löngum.*
2.      Á undan *ng* og *nk* skal rita *ó* í samræmi við framburð, svo og *æ: kóngur, kónguló, sæng, vængur.*
3.      Í samsettum eða afleiddum orðum, þar sem *n* og *g* eða *n* og *k* lenda saman vegna þess, að síðari hluti samsetta orðsins eða viðskeyti afleidda orðsins hefst á *g* eða *k,* en fyrri hlutinn endar á *n,* ræður uppruni stofns fyrri hlutans rithætti: *túngarður, laungetinn, Steingerður, brúnkol, steinkista; einkum, kveinka, Sveinki.* Hins vegar skal rita svo: *lingerður, vankunnátta; Ranka, Brynki* o.s.frv."


----------



## klandri

Donnerstag said:


> 2.      Á undan *ng* og *nk* skal rita *ó* í samræmi við framburð, svo og *æ: kóngur, kónguló, sæng, vængur.*



Er það? Myndi maður skrifa Móngóli eða móngólíti? Mögulega var þetta auglýst en stafsetning er aldrei meitluð í stein. Ég myndi að minnsta kosti alltaf skrifa Mongóli eða mongólíti.


----------



## kalmanus

klandri said:


> Er það? Myndi maður skrifa Móngóli eða móngólíti? Mögulega var þetta auglýst en stafsetning er aldrei meitluð í stein. Ég myndi að minnsta kosti alltaf skrifa Mongóli eða mongólíti.


Persónulega ber ég hvorki fram "ó" í Mongóli né í mongólíti, enda á "ó" ekkert heima þar.


----------



## sindridah

Veriði velkomnir félagar!


----------



## kalmanus

Við þökkum!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Jáá sælir félagar! Það er nú gaman að vita að það er meira íslenskt fólk að ónáða með vitlausum spurningunum mínum! Það er líka gaman að læra svo mikið á ritunarreglunum frá ykkur hérna. Ég þakka ykkur fyrir að svara mér og vonandi að þið haldið ykkur í nánd. Liðsaukar eru ALLTAF velkomnir!


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Um Mongólía/Mongóli/mongólíti: þetta er náttúrulega tökuorð sem er ekki af íslenskum uppruna þannig að það er borið fram eins og samsett orð, Mon-góli en ekki Mong-óli.


----------

